

Microsoft's new dedicated support service - If you were CTO or CIO, would you pay for it? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/02/03/microsoft-offers-premium-corporate-service-premium-price

======
erickhill
Starting at a measly $200K, and up to $1M, I'd have to consult my financial
consultant at the Treasury Department to see if I could scrounge up the funds.

